# What Google Considers Spam



## seomichael (Sep 23, 2013)

I get a lot of question about the fear of looking like spam to Google. This is a great page Google created about their fight against spam on their search engine. The page even has LIVE examples of spam that Google is taking action on. 

Take a look here for the full page: 

http://www.google.com/insidesearch/howsearchworks/fighting-spam.html

I have attached a photo of the page that included 10 online activities that Google considers spam and is taking action on.

For anyone with a website, it is worth the few minutes reading to make sure you don't become victim. 









From what I've seen already here though, everyone is staying well in line. 

Michael


----------

